# 2014 Halloween TV Commercials



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw my first commercial last night, the Twizzlers Frankenstein one. I was so excited. The season is upon us.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have not seen that one, but here are a couple others:


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I saw the Twizzlers Frankenstein one, and I got so excited, I called my dad down to watch it. He just gave me that look. I'm sure you all know the one.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

lol Yes Echo, I know the look well. I saw the Party City one with the Thriller song and everyone dancing in costume. Can't wait to see if M&M comes up wit a new one this year.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Is this the Frankenstein Twizlers you mean?


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Halloween KitKat Trick Or Treak Commercial

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...p-wafers-trick-or-treat-happy-halloween-2014/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Party City Halloween 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/retail-and-stores/party-city-halloween-2014/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've recently seen the Kit Kat witch mom commercial and the Party City one too. Kind of disappointed so far nothing new for 2014. Hope someone will be surprising us. I really like looking for these leading up to Halloween.


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

There Is A Command One For The Halloween Decorations Also 

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/ho...ooks-super-strong-halloween-decorations-2014/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

The Snickers Halloween Commercial - The Creepy Old Lady In The Grocery Store

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...grocery-store-let-me-help-you-halloween-2014/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Cheetos Bag of Bones - Frightfully Cheesy - Halloween 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...g-of-bones-frightfully-cheesy-halloween-2014/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Snickers - Happy Halloween 2014 - Satisface tu Halloween [Spanish]

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...alloween-2014-satisface-tu-halloween-spanish/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Snickers – Happy Halloween – Horseless Headsman – Beware Trick Or Treaters

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...-horseless-headsman-beware-trick-or-treaters/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just saw the Cheetos Bag of Skulls commercial on WGN. That was a new one for me. So far the only new one.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the Dunkin' Donuts "Headless Horseman" Halloween commercial. 
"Pumpkin is back" Very creative, LOLs.


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Totino's Pizza Rolls - Happy Halloween 2014 - So Fast It's Scary! - Zero To Pizza Pronto

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...-2014-so-fast-its-scary-zero-to-pizza-pronto/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw the Tortinos one this a.m.


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Skittles - Happy Halloween 2014 - Stuck In The Spider's Web - Go For It - Trap The Rainbow Taste The Rainbow

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...iders-web-trap-the-rainbow-taste-the-rainbow/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just watching NCIS LA on CBS and they were showing a new (at least to me) commercial for California Great America Halloween Haunt. People on a rollercoaster ride. The ladies eye becomes blood shot, the guy next her starts to experience changes and tears to his arm's skin. Both are screaming on the ride and start turning into zombies along wih their screaming co-riders, then there are clips of some of the actors in the Haunt. Nicely done. Anyone else see this one?

Here's a link to the Halloween Haunt: https://www.cagreatamerica.com/things-to-do/halloween-haunt


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Subway Fresh Fit – Halloween Costumes – Foxy Fullback & Viking Girl – Eat Fresh - 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...costumes-foxy-fullback-viking-girl-eat-fresh/


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think it was a commercial for Geico (could be wrong) I saw last night.
A group of four teens running away from something and they hide in a garage full of hanging chainsaws next to a creepy looking house. Then the Jason looking killer guy, who is standing right behind them, lifts off his mask and shakes his head in disbelief. LOL

I had the sound turned down, so didn't hear it all.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I love that Dunkin Donuts commercial!!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

That was pretty good. Since we got rid of cable we don't catch many commercials anymore.


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Dunkin’ Donuts – Pumpkin Creme Brulee – Pumpkin is Back – Halloween 2014 (Shorter Version)

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...-creme-brulee-pumpkin-is-back-halloween-2014/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Party City – Halloween Costumes – Thriller – Who You Gonna Be?

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...halloween-costumes-thriller-who-you-gonna-be/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Chuck E. Cheese's - Something New - Chucktober Halloween 2014 - 50 Free Tokens

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...new-chucktober-halloween-2014-50-free-tokens/


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I think it was a commercial for Geico (could be wrong) I saw last night.
> A group of four teens running away from something and they hide in a garage full of hanging chainsaws next to a creepy looking house. Then the Jason looking killer guy, who is standing right behind them, lifts off his mask and shakes his head in disbelief. LOL
> 
> I had the sound turned down, so didn't hear it all.


That is the funniest Geico commercial ever! It's about how people in horror movies make dumb mistakes...you hear the teens saying..."Let's go hide in that creepy farmhouse"...."why don't we just go jump in that running car?" You then hear the guy say "Are you crazy? Let's go hide in the barn behind the chainsaws!" At the end you hear a girl yell "Head for the cemetery"
I LOVE it


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

King’s Island – We Put The WEE In Halloween – Snoopy’s Halloween Party 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/un...ee-in-halloween-snoopys-halloween-party-2014/


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

The extended version of the Skittles Spider ad is hilarious:


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Value Village - Halloween 2014 - YMCA We've Got Costumes - Singing & Dancing In Store

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...ca-weve-got-costumes-singing-dancing-instore/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

PetSmart – Halloween Costumes – Treat Your Pet Sale – Inspired By Pets

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...en-2014-treat-your-pet-sale-inspired-by-pets/


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

I had seen the Ski9ttles one with the spider several times. It was new to me and I really liked. 

I might be missing some good ones because to be honest I don't watch much TV on TV anymore. I watch most things on demand or on DVR and fast-forward through all the commercials, unless I see something interesting, like a movie trailer.


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Reese's - Nothing Screams Halloween Like Chocolate & Peanut Butter Cups - Happy Halloween 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...-halloween-like-chocolate-peanut-butter-cups/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Chia Pets – Chia Zombie – Have The Creepiest Plant On The Block – Halloween Planters – Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/ho...n-the-block-halloween-planters-ch-ch-ch-chia/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Nerf Zombie Strike Sling Fire Blaster - Conquer The Zombies This Halloween

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/to...e-blaster-conquer-the-zombies-this-halloween/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Watching CBS and just saw a new Ocean Spray Cranberry halloween commercial. The son was trying to create JOL from cranberries.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> I love that Dunkin Donuts commercial!!


The Dunkin Donut ad is my favorite too


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Party City - Make Halloween Hotter In Mix & Match Costumes! - 60% Off

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...alloween-hotter-in-mix-match-costumes-60-off/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Farm Rich Breaded Mozzarella Sticks - Real Life Good - The Halloween Reindeer

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...sticks-real-life-good-the-halloween-reindeer/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

IHOP - Free Scary Face Pancake - Scary Face Pancakes at IHOP - Happy Halloween 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/fo...-scary-face-pancakes-at-ihop-happy-halloween/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

All 2014 Halloween Commercials Can Be Found Here - Make Sure To Tell All Your Friends

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/halloween-2014/


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Walmart Halloween Savings Catcher - Who Knew? - Save Money Live Better 2014

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...catcher-who-knew-save-money-live-better-2014/






View All 2014 Halloween Commercial Spots Only At TV COMMERCIAL SPOTS http://www.tvcommercialspots.com


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Bass Pro Shops Fall Halloween Harvest Sale - The Great Pumpkin Event

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...lloween-harvest-sale-the-great-pumpkin-event/






View All 2014 Halloween Commercial Spots Only At TV COMMERCIAL SPOTS http://www.tvcommercialspots.com


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Walmart Monstrously Big Halloween 2014 - Save Money Live Better

http://www.tvcommercialspots.com/re...ly-big-halloween-2014-save-money-live-better/






View All 2014 Halloween Commercial Spots Only At TV COMMERCIAL SPOTS http://www.tvcommercialspots.com


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Another tip-off from my wife...Ikea Singapore homage to The Shining..


----------



## tvcommercialspots (Sep 16, 2014)

Cheetos – Last Minute Cheeto Halloween Costume – You Look So Delicious – Dangerously Cheesy

www.tvcommercialspots.com/food-and-...ume-you-look-so-delicious-dangerously-cheesy/






View All 2014 Halloween Commercial Spots Only At TV COMMERCIAL SPOTS http://www.tvcommercialspots.com


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, this was from last year but someone just shared it with me today. Holy crap, what a commercial!


----------

